# Can I download what is contained on the 5D3 bundled CD-Rom?



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 1, 2014)

The computer that I installed the bundled software on isn't with me, nor is the CD (they're at my "other" home).

I'd like to download the contents of that CD because I have my camera and want to now fully explore what the bundled software can do that Lightroom and Photoshop cs6 pro can't. I never really tinkered much with it.

So what was in that CD (could somebody remind me) and can it all be downloaded?


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 1, 2014)

go to :

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware

and download EOS digital solution disk software 29.0A.......

That is the image of the latest version of the CD.... you will need to enter the serial number of your camera...


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 1, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> go to :
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware
> 
> ...



Thanks!

That has dpp, etc.?


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 1, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > go to :
> ...


It should have everything.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 1, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Thanks again. That was easier than I expected.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 1, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Mitch.Conner said:
> ...



There are a lot of tablets and laptops now that don't have DVD-Roms.... Canon had to do something so they could install the software on them.... I'm always surprised when a company does something sensible


----------



## ScubaX (Oct 1, 2014)

Unless your away from home on a trip and forgot to install the GPS map utility that you wanted to use - it's available only on the original disk.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi ScubaX. 
I had a similar stupid setup, I had a UK version PDA that ran Route 66 software, on a trip to the USA I thought Route 66, American, I'll buy it when we arrive! Nope, you could buy and download the US maps, but ONLY in the UK???  Crazy! 

Cheers, Graham. 



ScubaX said:


> Unless your away from home on a trip and forgot to install the GPS map utility that you wanted to use - it's available only on the original disk.


----------

